# Fields of War Playtesting



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

We are looking for play testers for Fields of war. If you are interested please send me an e-mail or pm with what army(s) that you want and I'll send the core rule book and the army's rules too you. The only requirement is that you send us a battle report when you are done. We will also take suggestions for new units, rules, missions, etc. from people who help play test.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Can you post some info about the game?

It's the first time I've heard of it so some background would be great


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah, I also would like to have some information about the system first. That would be great k:


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

I've never actually tried to describe it before but here we go.
Fields of war is a massed combat game. You move around units that are usually large, cheep, and weak or small, expensive units that can kill very easily. There are also warmachines which range in size and ability although they are all able to kill scores of infantry with a single shoot. Magic is also present in the game and is capable of changing the course of a game, although it is somewhat unreliable.
how is that?
also i have a somewhat description on the site.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll try this
The armies
Humans of the Dominion
-the humans of the Dominion are located in the center of the continent of the Ancients and as such have experienced many raids over the years. They are a tough people and they use gunpowder and iron as much a steam and sail to keep their realm safe from invaders. Thought they are not the strongest, brightest, or biggest race they have the numbers and determination to keep their empire safe. Now however they are experiencing raids and battles from every direction and are fighting a war to prevent there own demise.

Dwarfs of the Mountain Realms
-the dwarfs are short with long beards and short tempers. They live in the mountains of Eskew and dig for gold, iron, silver, jewels, and mitheral. They use guns and steam to a level almost on par with the scarecrows and gnomes. Although they are few in number they are tough and can deal with any problem they are faced with. Now they march to war to prevent the Ratkins from destroying the Mountain Realms.

Gnomes of the forests
-the gnomes are like the dwarfs of the forests, only it takes 2 of them to equal a dwarf's height. They are as numerous as the goblins but create their own technology to help them cut down trees. They are at ends with the Dwarfs and also with the Elves(they live on the same forests as them) and so are in an almost constant state of war. now they march to Prevent the Scarecrows from destroying the Foren Forests, even getting the help of the elves.

Scarecrows of the northern wastes
-scarecrows are 10 foot tall creatures that are driven by steam and made from wood, brass, bone, iron, stone, and a whole lot of other things. they are the mindless servants of their Lord Carl, who claims to be from the future and that he wants to go back. The Scarecrow inhabit what was once the northern plains of the dominion and have somehow transformed it into the dark, barren and rocky place it is today and their main base is a large fortress know as "The Black Forge". The armies march so that they may gather resources to build more of them and to build the "Time Portal".

Elves of the hills
-the elves are taller then humans but are shorter than trolls. The live in the Reidear hills near the middle of the Foren Forest and on the island of Lumenek. They use bows, elven steel, and horse to fight their wars and have rarely lost a battle. In addition the have large amounts of magic to aid them in most everything they do. They are marching to war now to prevent the Gnomes from claiming all the glory for saving the forests and to destroy the goblin tribes.

Goblins of everywhere
-goblins are brownish orange creatures no bigger then dwarfs and more numerous then Ratkins. They have no solid holdings and the only stronghold they have is "MY CITY!!!" in the Northern Wastes. They are scavengers in the extreme and even their weapons and armor have all been stolen or discovered in a trash pile. what few weapons that they make are shoddy and tend to fall apart, the only highly notable exception is the rum gun. They run to war no simply to loot and pillage everything they can find and make the ultimate rum gun, one big enough to shoot the whole world out of it.

Soldiers of Chaos
-the soldiers of Chaos are the servants of the dark god Chaos, ruler of the Eternal Realms. They come from everywhere and all march to the rhythms of the skull drums. The most faithful followers are the skull gnomes, better known as the exiled for they were forced to live underground by their forest brothers. In addition the great servants of Chaos himself often go to war, know as the Minions and the Kost. They are marching to war for no other reason then their war cry portrays, "SKULLS FOR CHAOS!!!!".

Ratkins of the Darklands
-the Ratkins are ratlike creatures who live to destroy and eat all that lies in their way. They are weak and cowards however they do have numbers and the highly dreaded Storm Guards and Storm Bikes. They dont live on the continent of the Ancients but instead inhabit Maeltra, a continent across the dreaded Black Ocean. They march for they need more land to support there ever growing appetite and also to escape what they call the "other worlders".

Stygians of the Isles
-The Stygians are a race of Elves with blue skin and white hair. They were once the rulers of the entire continent, but by trying to stop the never ending Goblin invasions, their might had crumbled and their once great Empire had been reduced to a small Kingdom on a chain of islands, this chain of Islands is known as Stygia. But now, the Stygians had risen again, to expand their kingdom, and to get new allies. A Stygian warrior is well trained, in both the body, the mind and the soul. The army of Stygia must not fall, for their entire race depends on it.


Humans of Garmaria"The Industrious"
-Garmarea is another continent that is across the sea of Drean. The people who live there use something they call "mass production" and as such, can support vary large and highly advance armies. There armies are armed with steel and "titanium" weapons and they move in line formations wielding halberds, rifles, and machine rifles with the ease that trolls wield axes. They also fight long strange war machines like the Kump cannon and the Tran war wagon. They march now to gather more iron to fuel their needs and wants and to bring "industrialization" to the rest of the world.

Trolls of the desert
-Trolls are tall long limed savages who claim to have"fellen flat on me fac from dat fing up dere". They use primitive weaponry(the only exception being the strange led belchas,jak waggoons,jumpa paks, terrpedas and fast led belchas). They live in the Blasted Desert and as such have to pillage for every single last resource they have. They run to war wielding anything that comes to hand simply because "Us Trolz iz da best, an' wez gonna make shure dat all da squishies know dat".

Pirates of Hellspout
-Hellspout is a small island nation near the middle of the Black Ocean. There lawlessness is the norm and pirates are the rulers. They use the unusual larfar ship which allows them to travel on land with the same ease that they navigate with the ships at sea. Because of this they use hit and run tactics to ensure that they can quickly gain large amounts of loot with the smallest amount of resistance. They are not so much marching to war now as they are simply taking advantage of the turmoil and using the war to help further increase their already large stock piles of loot.

Visar of the norther plains
-Visar is a relatively backwards country where the crossbow is only just making its debut. They live in a manorial type system where the knights and nobles are the rulers and Beation is there only god(who coincidentally is considered to be the destroyer of man by followers of chaos). The Visar lord priest, Vaentrum, recently received a vision from Beation telling him to lead the nation of Visar in a holy crusade against the thousands of infidels and none humans who inhabit the world. Now large multitudes of visar knights, serfs, vassals, and nobles march to rid the world of all those who do not follow Beation.

The people of Inaros
-Inaros is a large continent about three fifths the size of the Darklands and about twice as productive. The Inaros are primitive even by there, however, they make extensive use of the earth spirits known as Golems and have such an extensive range of troops available that it doesn't matter how advance they are. They now march to war to protect Inaros from the foreign invaders who plague it almost daily.

Plain riders
-the Plain Riders are a coalition of several nations forces including the centaurs, satyrs, Cyclops, botants(a plant like creation of the satyrs), and large number of other groups tp various to mention. They live in tent cities all over the world but the highest concentration of them are in the goblin plains. They ride to war to reclaim the lost lands of the numerous nations and to stop the spread of chaos.

The taboo
-The Taboo are the necromatic and vodoo members of the cult of verbode kennis, the lost scholar of Chaos. They use powerful spells and rituals to raise massive armies of zombies. They march to war for as many reasons as there are stars in the sky and almost all of the reasons are vile by anyone's standards. 

for those who are interested we had a problem and need someone to help re-pdf the files so if you are interested send me a pm.
Also there are some new posts on the site.
and we now have a facebook group:
http://www.facebook.com/editgroup.p...k=picture#!/home.php?sk=group_129692473774243


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

We are also looking for people who would be willing to help us by providing art.
Also there is a new post.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

We have several new posts on the blog and the newest one explains the back story of one of Chaos' most loyal followers: the Shadow Elves.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/08/legends-of-warshadow-elves-elven.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

"Is this a riot?
No sir. THIS, is a revolution."
-recorded conversation of Lord Field Marshell upon hearing of the begging of the Aequalitas Revolution
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/09/legends-of-warslave-rebs-aequalitas-pox.html


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

This looks pretty cool. I'm not able to look on the site right now but will there be models to support this? Can you post some pictures if there are models I would like to see some.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

we don't have any models yet, however, if you are interested in helping find some until we make ours you are welcome to. also new post for the goblins.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/09/forces-of-wargoblins.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

sorry about the delay but we have several new posts:
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/09/forces-of-warstygia.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/10/forces-of-warscarecrows.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/10/legends-of-warrelenfeast-28-days-of-joy.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/10/forces-of-warelves.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/10/forces-of-wardwarves.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/10/legends-of-wargremlins-masters-of-bayou.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/10/forces-of-wartrolls.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/10/forces-of-war-plain-riders.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/11/legends-of-wararabi-vanished-realm.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/11/forces-of-warthe-dominion.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/11/forces-of-warsoldiers-of-chaos.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

"Welcome to Hellspout the most unpredictable and energetic port the world has ever seen. It's the freest place in the whole world, although I'd watch your step and your silver because half-trolls and goblins like picking fights and they need money too. If you're looking to wet your whistle I'd stop at a pub, although I'd also make sure to have a dagger in hand and my wits about me. The ale may taste like horse piss but it's well known to make dwarves angry, humans brave, and gnomes even more belligerent than usual. Enjoy your stay but be quick on your feet or it's liable to be a short one."
-message porters are supposed to tell each visitor to Hellspout
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/11/forces-of-warhellspout.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Surprisingly, they not only had a name for them, they had fought them before. The name they did give was to complex to say so they, through an immense effort, translated it to a simpler form: Da Knight Onez.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/12/legends-of-warthe-night-ones.html
also another post to go with it
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/12/art-of-warmap-of-gore-smaka.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

2 new posts
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/12/echoes-of-war.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/12/forces-of-warvissaria.html


----------



## Me-dea (Mar 10, 2010)

Jaggedjaw nice fluff but could you please post something about the actual gameplay? I mean rules, dices, why take this over Warhammer, Warmachine etc. I tried looking that blog but couldnt find anything about actual gameplay.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

We ran into some major problems with the rules a while and are still converting most of the rule books to the new format but do have a test version of the main rulebook. If would like I can post it here for comments, suggestions, etc.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

"sniff sniff. ssomething doesn't ssmell right, yes?"
-wer-rat navigator Slave, right before their ship was eaten
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/12/legends-of-war-first-battle-at-sallamia.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

However, their loyalty has always been questioned...
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2011/12/forces-of-wargarmaria.html
check back in with us on January 1st, 2012 for a surprise gift.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy new year. Here's your gift.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/01/general-proclamationsrules.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

The High Seas Expedition Fleet has had only one major lose in it's twenty-four hundred years of activity, Da Bata o' seva 'undred ded comb boets an' onla tree ded Trol boets du ta Da Dred Perat Robsya dat loed'd us wit milionz o' geld koinz.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/01/forces-of-wargnomes.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry about the no updates in awhile but here are 2 new posts.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/01/forces-of-warratkins.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/01/forces-of-warinaros.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

In battle, they are a massacring and motley crew of extreme proportions, so much so that entire castles have fallen in mere minuets under their attack.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/02/forces-of-wartaboo.html
also we have some new artwork 
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/01/art-of-wardaily-prayer-to-beation.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

A new Echoes of War
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/02/echoes-of-war.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

New artwork for you. And a translation will soon follow.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/02/art-of-warbeations-prayer-for-artillery.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

we have 3 new posts and a new poll on the blog. come check them out.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/02/general-proclomationrule-change.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/02/art-of-warspiralingcadavers-scarecrow.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/02/echos-of-war.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

We have a new post on the blog come check it out
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/03/legends-of-warthe-quhelet-war-wakening.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

It has been more then once that their allies had called for their help, as a mercenary army, in which case, a Tribe would gather it's men, commit war rituals, paint their faces with magic runes and march to war, as a small, but powerful army.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/03/legends-of-warnidhogg-dragonmen.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

a new art of war for you to see:
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/03/art-of-wardelfreng-orc.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

We have two new post this week,
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/03/legends-of-warreptilions-lords-of.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/03/echoes-of-war.html
and check in for daily updates next week


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

If you missed it we had several new posts this week
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/03/echoes-of-war_26.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/03/echoes-of-war_27.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/03/legends-of-wargnolls-howling-hunters.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/03/echoes-of-war_29.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/03/echoes-of-war_30.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/03/legends-of-warthe-academy.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

we have some quotes and some art for you
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/04/art-of-warnidhogg-and-dwarf-sketch.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/04/echoes-of-war.html


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

OK

Having read a few of your blog posts and looked at the artwork you've produced I feel I really must chip in with some advice, please don't take this the wrong way. I'll try and keep it as constructive as possible but I'll also be as honest as I can be so some of this may be a bitter pill to swallow. 

First things first, I used to write RPG's, not as a pro (I was never that good), just as something fresh to play in the small group I used to role play with, I would write new, often broken, rules systems and fluff based around whatever took my fancy as well as artwork. I do sympathise with you, sometimes you just want to get everything done at once. Please stop! 

Start with a concept, a core conflict, think Empire Vs Chaos, Orcs vs Elves, Demons vs Angels, whatever. Flesh out that core concept first. 

This will give you two things to do, the good guys and the bad guys. Why are the good guys good and the bad guys bad? What are they fighting over, is it simply land or does one side have a resource that the other needs, envies, wants to destroy? 
Write from a third person perspective, the blog stuff you have written from different perspectives is really difficult to read, especially without a back story. You're writing a game setting not a novel, always keep that in mind. 

At the moment there are some pirates, some trolls, some elves (I think?) and some other things that did some stuff, again, not sure what! That all seems completely disjointed and unconnected. Wind it back, take things back to basics and remember, for people to understand what you are trying to tell them, you need to explain things first. There needs to be a point of reference, at the moment there isn't one. 

Something that used to help me with this, at the early stages, was to sit down and draw a map, nothing too fancy, keep it simple (take a look at the maps in the Lord Of The Rings books as an idea), roughly a small continent. Throw in some forests, mountains, deserts or plains (all the cool stuff from fantasy films). 

Now work out who controls what and why. 

If the good guys control the plains, this will develop their flavour a little, are they horsemen, nomads or have they built settlements or even castles? If the good guys have the plains what do the bad guys control? Do they live in the forests or the mountains? Wherever they live why do they live there, were they banished there or have they always been there, lurking in the darkness? 

Now, why are they fighting? Just being 'eeeviiilll!!' is weak, there has to be a reason, what have the good guys done to piss off the bad guys, what do the good guys have that the bad guys want? 

Once you've fleshed out this core you can start thinking about other factions, add them into the mix one at a time and work out how they interact with the core conflict, who's side are they on, are they neutral, mercenaries, good or evil. With each new faction this becomes a little more involved as you have to work out how they interact with a growing number of factions each time, so be careful. four or five well fleshed out and balanced factions are far better than twelve vague ideas and some quotes. 

Now, onto the artwork you've posted so far, for god's sake find someone who can draw! It's not a dig, it's an honest opinion, if you can't do something either practice really hard until you can do it or get someone who can do it for you. Have a chat with some school friends, there's always someone around who can do this sort of thing, get them onside and get them producing work for you. If it's not you doing the artwork then sit down with whoever is and have a long talk with them. If you want people to take things seriously you need to put out quality material.

I think that's probably enough for now, none of this was meant to cause offence, it's an honest opinion of what you've produced so far. I can see many of the pit falls that you have fallen into because I have been there myself. You've already taken things further than I ever did (we didn't have the internet when I was writing games) and I wish you all the best. But please, if you want people to take you seriously and for this to be a success you need to get organised and take things back to basics.


----------



## Helicon One (Mar 9, 2012)

To add to the above post, nothing I've seen in this thread so far makes me particularly excited to check into it any further. You've got some extremely generic Tolkein/WFB/D&D fantasy fluff, and virtually no mention of any rules mechanics or concepts. 

You're looking in this thread for playtesters, you want people to help you with the gameplay itself, so why are all your posts here about the backstory and not the ruleset? If you want playtesters, you need to post something that will attract playtesters, something that makes them think 'wow, that combat mechanic/turn sequence/victory condition idea sounds interesting, I want to try that out'. There's one post near the beginning where you vaguely describe what sounds for all I can tell like WFB, no real details of mechanics or gameplay features, and everything else you've posted so far is backstory. 

It gives the impression that your ruleset is an afterthought (especially since when asked about it you openly stated that you'd never tried to describe it before) and all you really want to do is write the fiction, which isn't going to convince many playtesters to jump in and spend hours of their lives working through the rules and giving you feedback.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

@normtheunsavory When we started out the game we only had 4 factions: The Goblins, the Elves, the Dominion, and the Scarecrows and it was, more or less, every man for himself. After we added more factions I thought of adding stable alliances, but then I turned to the history books and realized it is never black and white. Sure some nations band together from time to time, but they rarly last(england and france have been at war with each other numerous times, Germany helped England during the American Revolution, etc.) so having permanent alliances would be odd. Most of the races hate each others guts out, but still have a common interest in them(Dominion, Vissaria, and Garmaria don't go to war all that often, the Soldiers of Chaos, Taboo, and Ratkins will work together if need be, Inaros, Plain Riders, and ,too a lesser extent, Stygians will get along). Also, the number of factions we have(16) are less then the number we had originaly planned, but some were rendered redundant(Vampires) or too small to be a full army (Shadow Elves, Skull Gnomes). For the story, we are working on a timeline and we hope to connect as many things as we can for that. For the art, I have a very poor hand, so most of the colored pics(and the maps) are mine and I apologize for their low quality(if you want to see lower,we do have unit sketches).
@HeliconOne...I honestly hadn't thought of that. I will post the main rule book (and any other ones you want) here for review, although they are already on the blog. Also, we were trying to work out a day/night mission so I will post that up soon. 
Thank you both for your comments, and I hope to hear from you again soon.
http://the-lost-and-the-damned.664610.n2.nabble.com/file/n7122785/Fields_of_War_core_rule_book.odt


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

We have a legends of War
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/04/legends-of-war-karcharias-creeps-from.html
A rule set for day and night cycles
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/04/rules-of-warday-and-night-cycle.html
And a new set of rule for different sized units
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/04/rules-of-warregiments-and-detachments.html


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

I've had a quick scan of your blog (from my phone) and I've noticed there are quite a few grammatical errors and I've noticed one mathematical error too.

60 / 2 = 30 ( correct )

Round this up to the nearest multiple of 5? You then say it should be 35. Now forgive me I I'm wrong but thirty is a multiple of five. 

Other than what has been said before (I can't read the rules on my phone), you might want to re check some of your posts. Make things solid so to speak and it will make it more attractive but if your rules are too loose then people won't play as most will look for the easier way to win.

P.S don't you love irony, I can't be arsed editing this for typos'. This is why I try not to use my god damn iPhone!


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

@RedThirstWillDestroy
Yes I know 30 is a multiple of five, but we also asked you to round up(so if you are already on a multiple of five, like 30 or 55, then you'd still have to go to the next multiple of five, ie 35 or 60). Is there a better way we could have explained this? Also, yes we are aware of the grammatical errors, and have been trying to fix them for awhile.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Just give the example that you have given there with an explanation

Ie: you half the points then you must round up to the next multiple of five


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you, we have updated the post.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

sorry about the delay
We have some experimental rules for scattering
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/04/rules-of-warscattering.html
and a new legends of war
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/05/legends-of-warluciena-peaceful-nation.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

We have two new posts:
A new echoes of war featuring the Grand line
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/05/legends-of-warthe-grand-line-ring-no.html
and, for those of you who want more out of ship based combat, some experimental rules on boarding
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/05/rules-of-warboarding.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

While numerous names for the battle has been suggested, The Battle of the Trolls is the most enduring, as they are the only ones who survived that day.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/05/legends-of-warbattle-of-trolls.html
also, check out our new project, the Tides of War.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

As it stands, both the Gnomes and the Dwarfs never forgave the other for the "injustices" they had done, and will fling themselves into any battle, from a pub brawl to a city siege, with the battle cry, "REMEMBER VAIL VALLEY!"
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/05/legends-of-warbattle-of-vail-valley.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

A new set of experimental rules for ranged units
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/06/rules-of-warindirect-fire.html
also, we have added the Soldiers of Chaos rulebook to the rules
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/01/general-proclamationsrules.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

We have some experimental rules for wind and tide
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/06/rules-of-warwind.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/06/rules-of-wartide.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

"He who takes the lives of the living, is no better then he who takes the possessions of the dead."
-Ma'tai saying
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/06/legends-of-waematai-wandering-merchants.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry about the delay, but, here is a new mission for you
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/07/rules-of-warexperimental-mission-matai.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

We have a new post on the Red Pyramid
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/07/legends-of-warsnafaris-red-pyramid.html
and also a contest for you, with a prize you design
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/07/general-proclomationthe-first-armys.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

"Come now my brothers, we shall carve a glorious new world for our master."
-Heldien Forglaive, One of Chaos' "Warlords"
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/07/echoes-of-war.html
Also our contest ends at the end of July: so design an Army list and you could win it
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/07/general-proclomationthe-first-armys.html


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

So t his is like what game?


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

If you would like to get an idea of what Fields of War plays like, I can provide the link to the core rulebook. The turns in Fields of War don't handle as they would in a normal strategy game: there is no fixed structure for what you have to do. You are given a number of command points for each unit and a number of commands that can be given to them; like moving, shooting, charging, regrouping, boarding, etc. Aside from that, it handles very similar to other games like Kings of War, Hordes, or Warhammer.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry about the delay, but there is a new post, and we have extended the deadline for army lists to September 1st
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/08/echos-of-war-warning-of-dead.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Terat crept up slowly, then stopped and listened. Then he crept up again, then stopped and listened. He then repeated the process, until he was on the top of the wall, and even then he just stuck his snout through the parapets and sniffed. He then looked over, and then put his head down.

This is it he thought this is the place I have seen in my dream.

http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/08/legends-of-war-terat-felmerat-dream-rat.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/09/art-of-war-map-of-convict-islands.html
This is a map of the Convict Islands


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

We have a large number of posts, the most important of which is, Relenfeast 2012 (the top link) please give entering it your consideration.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/10/general-proclomations-relenfeast-2012.html

we also have a large number of concept arts
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/10/art-of-wardwarf-concept-art.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/10/art-of-wartroll-conept-art.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/10/art-of-war-elven-concept-art.html

two legends of War
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/09/legends-of-warforward-march.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/10/legends-of-wartrolzor.html

And some miscellaneous posts
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/09/echoes-of-war.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/09/general-proclomationsist-wave-army-lists.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

We have a new art of war and a echoes of war:
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/11/art-of-war-soldiers-of-chaos.html
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2012/11/echoes-of-war-manerva.html
Sorry about the delay.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry for not posting for a long time. However, if a new skirmish game is compensation enough, then read on.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/01/border-war.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

A sketch dump for the "lovable" Gnomes. 
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/01/art-of-wargnome-sketch-dump.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

A new world map for you
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/02/art-of-warvissarian-world-map.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeker Iya (Siege Book)
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/02/art-of-wargnome-yeker-iya-siege-book.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Blessed by the blood of its writer, this scroll is considered among many Vissarians to be holy.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/02/art-of-warvissarian-martyr-scroll.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

An interesting fact about Dwarfs is that the world has yet to see one.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/02/legends-of-wardark-dwarfs-overlords.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Two posts (we apologize for the delay)
"...I believe this to be the worst written legal document I have ever had the displeasure of hearing."

-Lord-Counceler Yelstov Degra Sr., upon the only reading of "The Mandates of Aequalitas" before the Grand Council
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/03/echoes-of-war-mandates-of-aequalitas.html

Histes owed his status of tyrant of Miltis to Goblin Boss Rad 'e Uz, who had subjugated Miltis and the other Stygian states in the Goblin Plains.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/02/legends-of-warthe-stygian-tyrant.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Grey Matter Games has given us a home
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/03/general-proclomations-grey-matter.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Three new posts:
Legends of War: On My Word
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/04/legends-of-war-on-my-word.html

Echoes of War: In the Beginning
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/04/echos-of-warin-beginning.html

Border War FAQ
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/04/general-proclamations-border-war-faq.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

A map of Me and Gno
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/05/art-of-war-gno-and-me.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry about the delay, but two new posts:
Welet Morrik was thoroughly impressed and angered. Since the beginning, the maneuvers against the Gnomes Dedlid had proven to be horribly disastrous, as the Gnomes seemed to have had Scouts placed just ahead of the Dwarven unit. This lead to many of the bridges and roads they planned on using being either collapsed, on fire, flooded, or a combination of the three, which kept them trapped on this half on the island. Worse still, he had to send out his Ram Riders on constant sororities just to keep the Scouts from raiding the actual army. During one of these sororities, they had come back with reporting that, despite the previous efficiency of the Gnomes, the stone bridge over the river Guels was still intact. Immediately, Morrik lead his army to cross the bridge.
Fields of War: Legends of War: Blood on the Guels
Comforted with this knowledge, the Goblins will march forward into the world, ready to face any threat that comes their way, while the Goblins who failed to summon Sesom will simply go for a larger fire that night; creating a never ending cycle of questions and answers connected by fire.
Fields of War: Legends of War: Goblin Corpse Fire, Prayer to Sesom


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

For five days after the first encounter, both sides fought a series of fierce skirmishes while waiting for the other side to launch an attack. As the final battle plans were drawn up, Rattail Bend was marked as the perfect place to attack.

Fields of War: Legends of War: The Battle of Raterillan Flats


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

"Many ages ago, there was a kingdom which stretched across the world, inhabited by creatures known as One. Their realm encompassed all the creatures of the world, and not a single valley or island was out of their grasp. The One had cities which were wider than the widest ocean, and were taller than the tallest mountain. They managed to bind their kingdom together through the use of magics and sciences. All of the elements of the world bent to their will, as they could force entire continents to rise and fall as they saw fit."
-The legend of the One and the Ruler
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/07/echoes-of-war.html
"The worlds greatest weapon? Ha! I scoff at your accusation. Faith and faith alone triumph in battle!"
-Prince Gail Sumsed at the Battle of Gublin Valley
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/07/echoes-of-war_23.html
And then there are the Shoshin.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/07/legends-of-war-shoshin-lonely-spirits.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

*An experimental set of rules and commands for Flyers.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/07/rules-of-waraltitude.html*


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

*And then Da Dred Perat Robsya got a wonderful idea.
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/08/legends-of-war-battle-of-wensa-pass.html*


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

A short story written by Gingersanps for Fields of War
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/09/legends-of-war-legend-of-cursed-rock.html


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

*Ready your armies and brush up on your words, Relenfeast 2013 is here! 
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/10/general-proclomations-relenfeast-2012.html*


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Sir, new orders have arrived. 
http://fieldsofwar.blogspot.com/2013/10/general-proclomationcounter-orders.html


----------

